# Unique & Very Jolly Concerto ...



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I've not heard anything like this before. It sounded very jolly and made me laugh with it (not at it). Music by *Georg Druschetzky* (1745-1819), his concerto for six timpani! I'm not familiar with his works generally, other than maybe a few chamber pieces here and there, which were middle Classical period in idiom, not mediocre but generally good.

Regardless, have a listen to his timpani concerto! :lol:

*Concerto for six timpani*






*Concerto for oboe and eight timpani*


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hmm that was quite interesting indeed! I liked it. 

My question is, why such a dire painting to such a happy piece of music??


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Dunno. That's just some user at youtube who uploaded it (not me).


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I expected some more noise considering that it's written for six timpani. But it's still nice, a fine curiosity.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The bohemians in the classical period were pretty unique and wacky, but this supersedes my expectations by a long shot of what might have been done. Still listening.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I love how even for a fluke of this magnitude, the style is so very much like it should be for classical.


----------

